# Vyborg (Viipuri), Russia



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Vyborg* is a town in Leningrad Oblast, its population reaches 80 000 people. 

The city lies in the boundary zone between the East Slavic/Russian and Finnish/Scandinavian worlds and has changed hands several times in history, most recently in 1940 when it was ceded by Finland to the Soviet Union at the end of the Winter War.

pics are made by *mr. MyXiN*


mr. MyXiN said:


> *Выборг *(финск. Viipuri, швед. Viborg, нем. Wiborg) — город (с 1403 года) в России, административный центр Выборгского муниципального района Ленинградской области.
> Численность населения составляет 78 600 человек (на 1 января 2008 года), второй по населению город в Ленинградской области (после Гатчины).
> Расположен на берегу Финского залива в 132 км к северо-западу от Санкт-Петербурга.
> Является промышленным и туристическим центром. Входит в число исторических городов России. В Выборге расположен единственный в России средневековый замок западноевропейской архитектуры, певческое поле, а также ещё более 300 памятников.
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3612601/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3663044/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3569017/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3506411/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3532427/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lazy Stranger said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/18826/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/18827/
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

photos by *flatron*



flatron said:


> Я часто бываю в Выборге,у меня там живет друг... Город очень красивый и интересный,считаю,что он достоин быть тут представленным!
> Удивительная нерусская архитектура,единственный в России замок,черепичные крыши,булыжные мостовые,всё это делает,на мой взгляд,уникальным среди российских городов! Отдельная тема-это запущенность города! Город выглядит плохо,большинство зданий в ужасном состоянии,дороги такие,что ездить по ним просто опасно! Кромешная тьма на улицах,дело в том,что в Выборге уличные фонари горят только одну неделю в году,в июле,когда там проходит кинофестиваль Окно в Европу!
> Ну что ещё сказать,город является вторым городом по-величине в Ленинградской области,его население около 80 тыс,город древний,основан в 1293 году,в городе невероятное количество финнов,они там повсюду и перед ними немного стыдно,что мы так запустили некогда ИХ город....
> 
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

flatron said:


> Кажется эта улица называется замковая!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

flatron said:


> Продолжаю фотоотчёт...
> Многие исторические дома в Выборге достаточно высоки,то есть не 1-2-3 этажа,как в провинциальных городах,а 4-5 этажки,как в исторических столицах...
> 
> Здание бывшего датского посольства
> ...


...



flatron said:


> типичный выборгский пейзаж
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

photos by *testament*



flatron said:


> фотки питерского форумчанина Тестамента
> 
> Testament;39608700]Выборг 11.07.09
> С каждым разом он мне нравится всё больше!
> ...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

restoration works are going on so the city looks better now



Testament said:


> Июль 2011


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

alley cat said:


> «Красивый дом.» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «Костёл Гиацинта.» на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


...


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Very interesting. 

You have many brave threads Jackass94.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^
Thank you 

I have a question, do Finnish people still associate Vyborg with Finland? Are there any protests because of its Russian accessory (like the Japanese want Kurile Islands) ?


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

jackass94 said:


> ^^
> Thank you
> 
> I have a question, do Finnish people still associate Vyborg with Finland? Are there any protests because of its Russian accessory (like the Japanese want Kurile Islands) ?


Many old people and people who's family are from old Karelia, they care and moan year after year. But young people don't care a shit about Vyborg or Karelia. Some polls say that about 30 % of Finns would want Vyborg or Karelia back.

There little protest sometimes they don't even reach to news.

We Finns are intelligent people we don't care that much some old piece land like it is most important thing in the world.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice town.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice and interesting pics....thanks.:cheers1:


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Viborg is a true gem, definetly have to visit some day!



apinamies said:


> Many old people and people who's family are from old Karelia, they care and moan year after year. But young people don't care a shit about Vyborg or Karelia. Some polls say that about 30 % of Finns would want Vyborg or Karelia back.
> 
> There little protest sometimes they don't even reach to news.
> 
> We Finns are intelligent people we don't care that much some old piece land like it is most important thing in the world.


Well thats not entierly true, now is it? There is constant talk of buying back Karelia and with it Viborg from Russia. 

And to paint a picture of young finns being oblivious and not giving a shit about history isn't really acurate. Just look at the latest elections and polls where the True Finns have finished almost at first place. 
Not that Karelia is their main concern, but it's part of their agenda aswell. 

You live there, so you have a better view of it than me, but the picture you paint ain't exactly true.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

1772 said:


> Viborg is a true gem, definetly have to visit some day!
> 
> 
> Well thats not entierly true, now is it? There is constant talk of buying back Karelia and with it Viborg from Russia.
> ...


There is constant talk in internet, but not in political level. And success of true finns is not anything to do with Karelia or Vyborg. There are of course young people who are nationalists but they are minority.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Very interesting and historic city. I like it!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

> Originally posted by Testament


Is this Viipuri/Vyborg Castle? My grandparents briefly called that place home back in the 1940s.


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot for great pics. As I can see they try to repair some of old buildings. When I was there more than 10 years ago I was ashamed seeing all those old and beautiful edifices in a very poor condition.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Is this Viipuri/Vyborg Castle? My grandparents briefly called that place home back in the 1940s.


It is 



Ujeen said:


> Thanks a lot for great pics. As I can see they try to repair some of old buildings. When I was there more than 10 years ago I was ashamed seeing all those old and beautiful edifices in a very poor condition.


Yep, you're right, some years ago the city looked terrible but now the situation is different. I'm sure that in 5 years there won't be any unfixed historical buildings


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Is this Viipuri/Vyborg Castle? My grandparents briefly called that place home back in the 1940s.


Cool, please do tell more!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic pics!

Such a shame Viipuri is just another poor Russian city, it could have been such a beautiful prosperous city had it remained in Finnish hands. That is if the city would not have met with the same faith as the old city of Turku which was in large parts demolished after the war.


----------



## xombie (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been there a year ago, a true gem. Love it!


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98272/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98273/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98278/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98284/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98293/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98294/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98300/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98314/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/98317/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4923905/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4894307/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4903397/?from_member


----------



## moosefoot (Aug 7, 2013)

jackass94 said:


> It is
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're right, some years ago the city looked terrible but now the situation is different. I'm sure that in 5 years there won't be any unfixed historical buildings


Now it's been a few years.  Are there any recent photoreports from the streets of Vyborg?

I love medieval cities and this one has a nice Hansa-Baltic touch to it. I was very sad to see the derelict state of many of the wonderful historical buildings there years ago. It makes me very happy to hear that large scale restoration is underway, and I would very much like to see the results.


----------



## moosefoot (Aug 7, 2013)

Zig_Zag said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4894307/




^^ Absolutely lovely photo. Winter by the Gulf of Finland.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

moosefoot said:


> Now it's been a few years.  Are there any recent photoreports from the streets of Vyborg?


there are 


alley cat said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%92%D1%8B%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B3/users/mannie/view/851994
> 
> 
> «Выборг с башни замка » на Яндекс.Фотках





alley cat said:


> «площадь Старой Ратуши» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «Вид на Выборг с башни Олафа» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

«г.Выборг» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Testament said:


> Май 2013г.


///


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

1930



Baumgarten said:


> панорама 1930 года


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5285120/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5285127/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5329156/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3309458/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3318206/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3299425/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2977821/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3375370/?from_member​


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope the restoration of these magnificiant buildings is still going on. Do someone have some updates?


----------

